# Please help! Suppliers in Wexford/Southern Ireland



## Frenchy0204 (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I recently moved to Southern Ireland, and I need some help finding a supplier for detailing products. I'm in Co.Wexford.

I am open to using any brand, although I am in desperate need of Autosmart Tardis and Autoglyms Autogloss Rinse. The Autogloss Rinse is the main one I need, as it is a truly fantastic product and really helps with the drying process.

Any help available?

Kind Regards,
Nathan


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

although he does his own line of products and not specifically the ones you mentioned, perhaps Ronnie at orchard car care will have something to suit your requirements?


----------



## Frenchy0204 (Jul 22, 2009)

Will give him a look. Just found a good website called CleanCar.ie. It seems to have pretty much everything I need, although a majority of it is out of stock unfortunately.

Still looking for AutoGloss Rinse. Got a quote from my local motor factors for almost €100!


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Have you checked on the AG site?
There's an option there to search via postcode or town
clicky click!!


----------



## Spirit Detailing (Mar 29, 2007)

CleanCar are usually spot on with delivery and stock but a trade client came in with a big fat wallet and cleared them of loads of stuff! Good complaint. They have re-ordered their stuff. Drop them a mail and they will look after you, I'm sure. 

They are probably the best online detailing product supplier in the South for products and service. I'm not affiliated, just a good customer!


----------



## Feens (Sep 18, 2007)

Spirit Detailing said:


> CleanCar are usually spot on with delivery and stock but a trade client came in with a big fat wallet and cleared them of loads of stuff! Good complaint. They have re-ordered their stuff. Drop them a mail and they will look after you, I'm sure.
> 
> They are probably the best online detailing product supplier in the South for products and service. I'm not affiliated, just a good customer!


Ill Second that, Ive bought all my products thru Larry and John @ Cleancar.ie very reliable on time and give value for money, i could ring them after hours for an order of gear which would be couriored 1st thing no complaints!! great lads to deal with


----------

